# Looking for Brittany Spaniel pups



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Looking for a Brittany pup. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

sent you a p m.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

pm sent on the pups


----------

